# Kansas Breeders Murray's in Goodland or Prairie in Chapman



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

Wanting to get my first Vizsla. I want a Vizsla for hunting and am having trouble deciding on which breeder. I have searched on line and have come up with Murray's and Prairie. Has anyone had or heard any experience with either of these breeders? Thanks for your help


----------

